# GMM Shifter and Texas Speed 228R Cam?



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Any thoughts on these products I am looking to replace my stock shifter i hate it, and have heard that the GMM ripshifter is the best but very pricy!!

Also am looking for a cam for my setup and really like the Texas 228R cam and suggestions, Thanks


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

I have heard nothing but good things about the gmm , i went with the B&M and love it ! I saw a few bad write ups on it, i loctited everything and no problems. Best mod i have done yet!


----------

